

Ask HN: is there a place where one could get help with programming in chat form? - pepeto

I have been using stackoverflow to get help when I get stuck on a problem, but I was wondering if I could get (even paid) help but immediately, rather than waiting an hour or two on to get some answers.
======
TMK
Freenode IRC network has several language discussion channels and people are
quite helpful in them.

~~~
sktrdie
Definitely, especially ##c has some really helpful people.

------
b2spirit
There is also a chat facility on stackoverflow.

~~~
pepeto
I know, but there's no one there usually. Especially if you need anything
slightly unusual such as python/django

